# Ich (w), suche nette Biker/innen im Odenwald(kreis)



## Silvermoon (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich, weiblich/30, suche nette Bikerinnen und Biker im Odenwaldkreis, gerne auch kleine Gruppe, welcher ich mich anschließen kann.
Fahre seit einigen Jahren MTB, und mittlerweile auch seit kurzem RR, und hab eigentlich keine Lust mehr alleine durch die Gegend zu tümpeln (die Unterhaltung mit diversen Waldbewohnern verlief bisher immer recht einseitig  )!!!
Ich mag gerne diverse Trails und schöne Waldwege, Schotterpisten, Matsch und Pfützen ( ein Überbleibsel aus meiner Kindheit  )
aber die super Bergziege bin ich jetzt nicht wirklich - aus Prinzip gerne mal das Schlußlicht  ... aber ich steh dazu  
Im Vordergrund sollte schon der Spaß am Biken stehn  und nicht das Motto "wer ist zuerst dort oben!!!" 

Nimmt sich jemand meiner an   , wenn noch ein paar Tipps rüberkommen würden, wie man zur SUPER Bergziege wird, hat sich mein Einsatz zumindest in dieser Richtung schon einmal bezahlt gemacht 

Schöne Grüße - Silvermoon


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juli 2006)

Der Odenwald ist groß. Aber in Heidelberg gibt´s einige nette Biker, die jedem gerne die Trails zeigen. Also, wenn Du mal einen Abstecher nach Heidelberg machen willst, einfach kurz anklingeln (z.B. hier im Thread oder schreib mal den hädbänger an - der macht die besten ODW Touren)

Und zur Bergziege wirst Du bei uns 100%. Wir haben bis jetzt jeden zum Uphill Star gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (28. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben bis jetzt jeden zum Uphill Star gemacht



Hä?  Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Silvermoon (28. Juli 2006)

... Ecke Michelstadt/Erbach, aus diesem Teil des Odenwaldes komm ich her.

Na, eure Erfolgsquote in Bezug auf die Bergziege scheint wohl recht groß zu sein! Habt ihr das Patent schon angemeldet ;O)
Aber danke für deinen Tipp!!!

Grüßle ............


----------



## Silvermoon (28. Juli 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Hä?  Hab ich s verpasst?



... mir scheint´s als würdet ihr euch kennen 

Stellt hier etwa jemand diese Erfolgsquote in Frage ???


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juli 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Hä?  Hab ich was verpasst?



Oh man Frank, kaum traut sich mal wer neues in unser Gefilde, wird gleich wieder gespamt. Auch Dich hätten wir zum Uphill Star erzogen, aber Dich sieht ma ja so selten. Aber dafür fährst Du immerhin Rennrad (was ich mir ja nicht leisten kann). 

Sagen wir mal so: vor einem Jahr bin ich nicht mal den Weißen Stein und den Königsstuhl hintereinander hochgekommen. Dann bin ich eine hädbänger Tour mitgefahren - und vor einem viertel Jahr bin ich 105 km und 3000 hm Marathon gefahren und nicht letzter geworden  

Ist das ein Erfolg?

Aber, was mir gerade so auffällt. Ist schon lange keine Tour mehr in HD gelaufen. Wäre doch eigentlich eine super Gelegenheit sich mal wieder zu treffen und dann auch noch jemand neuem die Trails zu zeigen!


----------



## Bax (28. Juli 2006)

Silvermoon schrieb:
			
		

> ... mir scheint´s als würdet ihr euch kennen
> 
> Stellt hier etwa jemand diese Erfolgsquote in Frage ???



Ach nöööö! Eigentlich nicht. Aber es gibt Leute, bei denen es anscheinend etwas länger dauert.


----------



## drivingghost (28. Juli 2006)

Die mit Abstand beliebtesten und besten Radfahrer aus ganz Deutschland findest Du in und um Mosbach. Rennrad und MTB, alle Leistungsklassen vertreten. Von -schnell-  über -sehr schnell- , -verdammt schnell- bis hin zu -zu schnell- findet man hier alles.  Ok, nach unten hin wird auch gestaffelt.
Hier gibts die Informationen

edit:  die Heidelberger verstehen unter -Berge fahren- übrigens das schnelle bis unglaublich schnelle Hinabfahren der Berge. Eine Bergziege rennt auch den Buggel runter ziemlich flott...


----------



## Bax (28. Juli 2006)

@Jens: Bei der Hitze ist Rennrad besser wg. dem Fahrtwind.

Aber die Idee mit einer HD Tour ist super. Ich hatte ja angeregt, morgen den Martin am Whitestone anzufeuern. Es hat aber keiner drauf reagiert, also hab ich mir gedacht: "Fahr weiter Rennrad".


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juli 2006)

Hilfe hier ist ein Nest. Jetzt kommt auch noch Ramin mit dazu. Die besten Radfahrer aus Mosbach - verdammt schnell  Gruß an Michael 

Ich bin zur Zeit nicht in Heidelberg, sonst würde ich den Martin anfeuern - vom Cannonale aus (während ich über ihn drüberhüpfe : googlet mal DAVE WATSON TOUR DE FRANCE  )


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juli 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte ja angeregt, morgen den Martin am Whitestone anzufeuern.


ich werde wohl gegen 15h den weissen stein kreuzen, du darfst mich auch alleine anfeuern! werde aber unheimlich schnell sein.... versuche ich zumindest 

ansonsten.... mal wieder touren fahren.... in und um siedelsbrunn z.b.? mal schaun, wann  mein terminkalender das wieder zulässt!
willkommen im forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaspers (30. Juli 2006)

Probier's doch mal unter www.melibokus-biker.de. Erst heute bin ich mit dem Jockel gefahren und der kommt auch aus der Gegend Michelstadt. Und um Dir anzuschauen, wo die nächsten Touren starten, mußt Du auch nicht angemeldet sein.


----------



## sharky (6. August 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Die mit Abstand beliebtesten und besten Radfahrer aus ganz Deutschland findest Du in und um Mosbach.



nur dumm daß ihr die einzigen seid, die das so sehen  euer ruf eilt euch ja wie donnergrollen voraus 
aber der ramin ist ganz erträglich


----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2006)

dafür müssten wir aber auch mal wieder ne schöne Tour fahren


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. August 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe hier ist ein Nest. Jetzt kommt auch noch Ramin mit dazu. Die besten Radfahrer aus Mosbach - verdammt schnell  Gruß an Michael
> 
> Ich bin zur Zeit nicht in Heidelberg, sonst würde ich den Martin anfeuern - vom Cannonale aus (während ich über ihn drüberhüpfe : googlet mal DAVE WATSON TOUR DE FRANCE  )



Danke für die Grüße, Baumknutscher!  



> aber der ramin ist ganz erträglich



Das kommt darauf an...

@ Micro: Von mir aus können wir an einem Sonntag in naher Zukunft gerne mal wieder ein Stück fahren. Sharky, Kraichgauer und ich wollten gestern eigentlich, bis wir dann entdeckt haben, daß wir wasserscheu sind. Übernächster Sonntag?

Gruß,      Geisterfahrer


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. August 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Grüße, Baumknutscher!



Aber das richtig schnell  

Gut, daß Du den Spaß verstehst


----------



## Micro767 (7. August 2006)

@Geisterfahrer

Sonntag´s kann ich erst wieder im September hab ich gerade festgestellt  
und das auch noch ohne Radtermine für die Sonntage  

Am 20´ten gehts ins Mercedes Museum und am 27´ten feiert Mama ihren Geb. nach.

Gestern viel meine geplante Tour einem defekten Auto zum Opfer, nur z.G. war es nicht mein eigenes ! Aber es wurden dennoch ein paar Flachland km. Geplant war: Starkenburg - Felsenmeer - Melibocus - Schloß Auerbach oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. August 2006)

Naja, Glück im Unglück, daß es nicht das eigene war.

Bei mir sieht es ab September auch wieder etwas besser aus, Jens geht's da glaub ähnlich. Momentan ist ansonsten leider nichts drin.


----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2006)

Im Sept. hab ich z.Z. die 3 ersten Wochenenden noch keinen Termin !

Auser ich würd nen Marathon mitfahren  

Am 23-24 Sep bin ich in Baden-Baden auf dem New Pop Festival


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. August 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Glück im Unglück, daß es nicht das eigene war.
> 
> Bei mir sieht es ab September auch wieder etwas besser aus, Jens geht's da glaub ähnlich. Momentan ist ansonsten leider nichts drin.



Nach dem Lernen, ist vor dem Lernen


----------



## sharky (28. August 2006)

wird das hier ein tourverabredungsthread? ich bin mal wieder schwer für ne katzenbugglrunde, wurde dieses jahr erst ein mal gefahren und von mir net mal komplett 

also, wie siehts aus bei euch, wann würde es passen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. August 2006)

Ums mit Velozi zu sagen: Zwischen Nach-dem-Lernen und Vor-dem-Lernen. Etwas weniger kryptisch: 17. September


----------



## sharky (28. August 2006)

wir könnten es auch mit den worten des baumknutschers sagen:

zwischen nach dem sturz und vor dem sturz  17. ist gebucht, zumindest sagt mein kalender nix gegenteiliges


----------



## Micro767 (28. August 2006)

meiner einer plant auch gerade ne Tour am Sonntag den 03.09.06

Ich bekomme MTB Besuch aus der Ecke Bad Hersfeld / Fulda und wir wollen ne Runde im Odenwald drehen.

Wenn ich genaueres habe sag ich bescheid für die Kurzentschlossenen unter Euch !

Warscheinliche Eckdaten: 
Hemsbach an der Berststr. als Startpunkt bzw. Waldner Turm um nicht gleich mit 150hm anzufangen, Wegmarkierung "gelber Kreis" über Absteinach nach Waldmichelbach, dann dem "roten Viereck" folgen auf die Tromm hoch und per Trail runter nach Rimbach ab dort "weißes Dreieck" über die Juhöhe zurück zum Start.

Grobe Schätzung min. 60km und 1300hm hoffe es noch genauer zu bekommen.

min. 1 grosse Essenspause in einem Lokal


----------



## sharky (28. August 2006)

das geht leider nicht da wir an dem tag den einen teil des badener weges vom odenwaldschmetterling fahren wollen!!


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2006)

Stimmt ja !  

Hatte mir ja überlegt ob ich es mir einfach mache und meinen Besuch mit nach Mossbach bringe aber Ihr wollt schon um 09:00 los oder so   und bei einer Stunde Anfahrtsweg ....  plus Frühstücken, da hab ich keine Chance, das wir das packen nach dem wir Samstags von der Eurobike kommen.

Wenn meine Planung steht werd ich es hier posten !


----------



## sharky (29. August 2006)

@micro
vielspäter loszufahren wäre nicht gut da wir keine ahnung haben wie wir die wege finden etc. und auch net wissen wie die wege sind. denke wenn du mit deinem besuch wirklich fahren willst, dann fahr deine hausrunde oder so, bei uns wird das eher ne expedition ins ungewisse, wo wirklicher FAHRspass nicht garantiert ist (der andere natürlich schon  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2006)

@sharky
schon klar ! hab das ja letzten samstag gesehen als ich 50.000 mal die karte zücken musste und dennoch min. 2 mal falsch war

ruckzuck war es dann 18 uhr und wir hatten noch nichtmal ne richtige pause gemacht  

deshalb die neue planung der tour auf gut ausgezeichneten wegen, auch wenn das heist mehr km / hm und vieleicht auch breitere wege.


----------



## Micro767 (29. August 2006)

So ich hab mal meine Tour vom 03.09. im Last Minute Biking eingetragen.

Das ist keine Konkurenztour zum Badener Weg !!! Würd selbst mitfahren hätte ich keinen Besuch !!!   Aber mir Besuch ist die Startzeit in Mossbach etwas zu früh für uns.


----------



## Cat587 (5. September 2006)

wenn ihr es schon vom Katzenbuckel habt, mach ich grad mal Werbung für den 16.9. Da ist bei uns nämlich ein Marathon (am Katzenbuckel) 

---> www.mtb.waldkatzenbach.de


----------



## sharky (5. September 2006)

Cat587 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr es schon vom Katzenbuckel habt, mach ich grad mal Werbung für den 16.9. Da ist bei uns nämlich ein Marathon (am Katzenbuckel)
> 
> ---> www.mtb.waldkatzenbach.de



ist bekannt, der "marathon" - ich muss leider ganz ehrlich sein, die strecke ist nicht wirklich eine herausforderung, die 50km auch eher ein längeres rennen als ein marathon. möchte eure veranstaltung keinesfalls madig machen weil ich weiß was das für eine arbeit ist und den hut vor jedem ziehe der das ehrenamtlich macht  
aber ich denk ich (wir) sind vielleicht nicht die zielgruppe oder einfach zu oft da unterwegs so daß für mich (uns) da nicht der mega reiz besteht mitzufahren 

wünsche euch auf alle viel erfolg bei dem event, werde mitm rennrad die 30km anradeln und das ganze als zuschauer beobachten


----------



## MOe86 (25. September 2006)

hi,
weiß jemand zufällig die öffungszeiten vom bikepark in beerfelden und/oder wo ich die ergebnisse vom bike marathon siedelsbrunn finde?
thx für antworten


----------



## Deleted 37613 (4. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

die Öffnungszeiten vom beerfeldener Bikepark findest du hier:
http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/oeffnungszeiten.htm


----------

